# Of a Different Sort



## LdyLunatic

So yeah....i have kids...and this is how i play with their toys  

Heres some fun with SpongeBob


----------



## LdyLunatic

and some wet willy and flame boy....and the eminem is my toy...not the kids


----------



## LdyLunatic

and the cats like to get in the action too


----------



## LdyLunatic

more bob and a wee bit of hash


----------



## GreenDayGirl

thank you ldylunatic...i really needed that tonight!  lol!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Nice show LdyLunatic. Gotta love those hash pics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Mutt

I always new spnoge bob was a pot head. hahahahaha


----------



## Insane

Wow LL...thats alotta hash...Im jealous..lol..

Since you got some pics of hash bud...why not some pics of an old hash plant? (which is now in my lungs )


----------



## LdyLunatic

thanks for stopping be everyone....so glad you all enjoyed  

now that i know you all like them...i will most definitely take more of the same sort  

and that hashplant...now i'm jealous..hehe....damn yes in my top fav strains....just germed some hashplant x shishkaberry....can't freakin wait till they are ready for smoking (fingers crossed on a girl)


----------



## GreenDayGirl

Just had to get onto the act...


----------



## GreenDayGirl

I know, I know, I shouldn't be screwing around this close but...


----------



## yogi dc

you gales are funny, that spongbob looks wasted. great pics loved them all lol


----------



## pranicfever

Greenday... i didn't know you knew my brother.... lol...

Ldy.. Nice Pics.. I haven't laughed that hard in a few days.. Loved em... and very cute kitties btw


----------



## LdyLunatic

good one greenday  

thanks  yogi and pranic


----------



## GreenDayGirl

That Sponge Bob looks down right evil...like chuckie maybe.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Seeing how everyone is showing their dolls i mean "figures" with buds here is my HORROR SHOW. *


----------



## GreenDayGirl

Ok...that pretty much sums up any and all questions I had in my mind TBG, ya' gotta' love a twisted mind!!!


----------



## yogi dc

BG you said that you are in to horror movies, i think that i am going to have bad dreams tonight.. about thoses guys comming to get my girls... 
sick and twisted


----------



## GreenDayGirl

Ok ..if only in my dreams!


----------



## LdyLunatic

thats  an AWESOME collection of toys *THE BROTHER'S GRUNT*...nice one again *GreenDayGirl*

i shall have to bust out the cam and take some more shots


----------



## GreenDayGirl

Please do, it's quite entertaining. The guys are probably all saying "women" and shaking their heads. hahaha


----------



## LdyLunatic

well i do have a few on my pc still i can share...taken over 6 months ago


----------



## LdyLunatic

what else have i got    man i take so many pics when i smoke...i forget


----------



## GreenDayGirl

hahaha


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Here are a few more fun pics. *


----------



## Mutt

Snoopy is awesome but sponge still takes the cake. he looks baked outa his gourd with that blunt hangin out. hahahaha


----------



## LdyLunatic

i love the blue guy....he from monsters inc? he looks like a big stoner


----------



## Zarnon

Nice shots LL... I have never seen them in this setting before. 

Hola TBG. Great bud shots and nice genre LOL... You really get them to nice tite nuggets. I never seem to get them that condensed... what's your secret? LOL..

Here's a pic i took I kinda like (and no I didn't really dry it like this LOL).


----------



## LdyLunatic

mmmm...i'm coming over for dinner


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH

lol, love those pic.  made me start to bust up laughing, manily sponge bob


----------



## GreenDayGirl

just to keep LdyL inspired...


----------



## LdyLunatic

AHHAHAHA.................i love it!!!!

OK OK.....i have to get off my lazy ass and get my toys out ..yeah the kids don't play with those ones anymore....so they are mine  

after i get some yard work done today.....i am pic taking with my toys ....and maybe i will take those toys into the room and snap some pics.....those C99's and G13's in there are looking like they wanna pose for the cam


----------



## Mutt

guess he is getting his name change to:

STONERBOB SQUAREPANTS. 


P.S. how does he light the bowl underwater. hehehehe


----------



## FaTal1

i got a good pic of a toy coming up just waiting for my sack so i can put it with the toy and the bong heheheheh you guys gotta watch the spongebong cartoon on youtube.com


----------



## GreenDayGirl

Now how innocent and fun is this?   See..we can all be grown ups! We can! We can! We can! This is fun, keep those incrimanating cartoon character pics coming!


----------



## LdyLunatic

just a few random shots i found when sorting pics...thought you all might enjoy


----------



## FaTal1

LdyLunatic those pics left me droooooling nice buds very nice light green i came here bored and going out amazed hahaha


----------



## LdyLunatic

thanks FaTal1 ...thats Killer Green Bud (KGB) and damn....she is a damn potent high 

heres a few close ups of the KGB a pot worth every bit of drool


----------



## GreenDayGirl

ok this is kinda gross but...slurp!  that is the drool from my mouth watering for those buds Miss LdyL!!!!!!


----------



## LdyLunatic

hehehe......so i guess she likes the macro shots    heres a few more for ya GDG....i am a pic taking fiend....but have been stuck on macro shots for a bit...thats why the toy pics are slackin these days 

i will try and get some pics with the toys tonight after the lights come on....if not tonight...then it won't be till after next week....mummys coming for a visit for a week  
hope you enjoy


----------



## Mutt

Mrs. Lunatic.

How do you and your hubby make your hash?

BTW your buds are something to be very very proud of.


----------



## LdyLunatic

Hey Mutt!!!  Thanks for the compliments  

as far as hash goes....we use BubbleBags and just recently bought a tumbler...i dunno if we can post links to where i bought it from...but its an O'Kief ...you just throw your DRY leaf in the drum and set it up and turn it on

heres a couple pics from the new tumbler


----------



## LdyLunatic

the hubby has pressed the kif into hash blocks before...i will haul his butt in to answer how he did it...i'm not sure


----------



## FaTal1

LdyLunatic is that a purple a bud dam i havnt seen a purple bud like that in a loong time


----------



## LdyLunatic

hey fatal1....the God bud went hardcore purple after it was leeched

Heres a few of the God ....first time i ever saw a purple lady....soon will be starting a journal for some God clones that are about 2 weeks into flower ....i can't wait to smoke her again ....yes....God is a girl


----------



## LdyLunatic

i guess its kinda went off topic on the toy pics....but how can you resist ANY bud pics....i know i love them...come on you fellow posters...post yours too 

some more God for you fatal1  

the first pic of her is _before_ leeching...you can see she just starting to purple....but the leeching brought it out full force


----------



## FaTal1

those are some nice bud LdyLunatic its a nice purple you think it gonna be all around purple? cuz that what it look like to me that soo she gonna be a all purple plant that would be kick ass to have an all purple plant


----------



## Mutt

See what happens I go and miss this superb post. That is one sweet lookin top.


----------



## GreenDayGirl

very nice LdyL


----------



## LdyLunatic

thanks for the compliments everyone  

fatal....yes she was almost 100% purple by the time she was trimmed....i am hoping for a repeat of this purple with the two new clones we just got of her


----------



## FaTal1

yes im still thinking of what i would be doing if i had an all purple plant


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*This is my version of the Gumball Machine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Mutt

Hey any one got a quarter they can lend me. I want one of those gumballs. lol


----------



## LdyLunatic

OMG..........i freakin love it TBG


----------



## FaTal1

Mutt said:
			
		

> Hey any one got a quarter they can lend me. I want one of those gumballs. lol


 
i got a quarter for you Mutt  now we can enjoy TBG gumballs lol


----------



## FaTal1

since no one posted any new pics with toys ill post this pic i just took today i always knew buzz lightyear liked to get high he always looked high to me in the movie toy story hahahaha


----------



## LdyLunatic

OMG.......thats a_* great*_ pic....i will get some toy pics later tonight when the lights come on  

love yours


----------



## pranicfever

​I figured what the hell and partied with yellow and spongey myself.. light weight only had 3 beers... sponge told me.. he was takin a break from all the weed and hash.. so me and him decided on some brewski's instead.


----------



## LdyLunatic

hahahah.........nice one pranic 

i'm heading in the room shortly with my toys


----------



## LdyLunatic

nice doobie


----------



## GreenDayGirl

Dang!  I forgot about this thread and now my camera (phone) is broke in half...go figure


----------



## LdyLunatic

damn that sucks GDG

i guess we must bug Bro to get some fresh pics up....and what about them other fellas....Hick Mutt....come on....lets see some pics


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

LdyLunatic said:
			
		

> damn that sucks GDG
> 
> i guess we must bug Bro to get some fresh pics up....and what about them other fellas....Hick Mutt....come on....lets see some pics


*Well you call for pics, i shall give you pics. ENJOY.  *


----------



## LdyLunatic

damn fine pics.....i had to ask my son who some of the characters were...Spawn right?  

crap...your dog is baked


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

LdyLunatic said:
			
		

> damn fine pics.....i had to ask my son who some of the characters were...Spawn right?
> 
> crap...your dog is baked


*Hello LL. Yes those are Spawn characters with Michael Myers from Halloween and Ghost Face from Scream. Sorry don't let my dog smoke i just thought it would be funny to wake her up and put buds next to her. She hates the smell of it for some reason. Dumb dog. She also needs a bath.  *


----------



## GreenDayGirl

Thanks TBG I knew we could count on you, by the way your dogs objection to marijuana is a good thing. No sharing with the dogs has always been my rule


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Here are a few more pics. *


----------



## Hick

well,,whut da' hey', ehh..


----------



## GreenDayGirl

talk about "outdoor" decorating. I like your view Hick


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Raider Nation.  *


----------



## LdyLunatic

Go Raiders!!!!


----------



## purple_chronic

got bud??lol


----------



## Hick

diggin thru the HD..


----------



## Mutt

Nice plants hick.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Hick is that this years grow? If not how much did you get off her? Last but not least what strain is that? Sorry for so many questions but when ya put pics up like that you leave me no choice.  *


----------



## LdyLunatic

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Hick is that this years grow? If not how much did you get off her? Last but not least what strain is that? Sorry for so many questions but when ya put pics up like that you leave me no choice.  *


 
YEAH!!!  what he said


----------



## LdyLunatic

gotta love that shishkaberry


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

LdyLunatic said:
			
		

> gotta love that shishkaberry


*Whats going on LL. I have never smoked Shishkaberry before but anything with berry in it has to be great. Love the pics.  *


----------



## Hick

..a "past" grow TBG, and the bud shots are all from different plants/strains, I believe. I seldom weigh any of my pot, so I can't tell you how much that particular plant gave.
  I did look through some old CD's and found some nice yeilding PPP pic's.


----------



## Hick

I remember someone here growing AKxBubbleberry cross, too. One of my all time fave's.


----------



## LdyLunatic

Bro.....i know you got more....come on....post em up  

Hick.....got a bit of seed stock on the AKxBubbleberry but haven't grown her yet....damn yours is sweet looking....nice job


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Damn Hick those buds shot are killer. The AK x Blueberry sounds like a very tasty kickass cross.*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT




----------



## Devilweed

Ahhh I cant stand It!! I want my plants to grow!!  All the pics their awsome.  You guys have some funny hobbies.  But you grow some damn nice looking bud.  Thanks for sharing them all.


----------



## LdyLunatic

damn those are nice  

time to break out me toys again 

Devilweed....you better have some toys laying around when them plants get bigger


----------



## FaTal1

once again TBG has posted some great bud pics nice pics TBG that ladybug one came out really nice maybe you should be a photographer


----------



## Pranic

I'm bringing sexy back....   Though these pics would be nice to share and the thread a good idea to add onto, we all like playing with toys.... and i like seeing pics with you doing just that, so check the thread out and hit it up ya'll


----------



## grasshopper

I couldnt resist!!! enjoy


----------



## captainbh420

man i wish i was spongebob haha


----------

